# ADCO or GASCO



## Zee2012

I've got some F2F interviews for both GASCO and ADCO. The job offer will be the same for both companies but the location may be different, GASCO Abu Dhabi and ADCO Fujairah. I will be bringing my wife and two children under two. Any advice on the companies or locations, looking for the best lifestyle for the money available. I am most interested in working environment, schools, villa/housing and beaches. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Zee


----------



## mgb

Zee2012 said:


> I've got some F2F interviews for both GASCO and ADCO. The job offer will be the same for both companies but the location may be different, GASCO Abu Dhabi and ADCO Fujairah. I will be bringing my wife and two children under two. Any advice on the companies or locations, looking for the best lifestyle for the money available. I am most interested in working environment, schools, villa/housing and beaches. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Zee


Definitely AD sincd you are taking your family. Fujrirah is great for a holiday but it is small and school options will be limited as will leisure. If salary is the same then you would have a lot more cash left over in FJ as AD can be an expensive place to live.

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello Zee,

Location wise:

Abu Dhabi for working environment, schools & housing

Fujairah for housing & beaches

It really depends on what you are after, if you want a holiday type environment for your wife and children then it's Fujairah but if your working environment and schooling takes priority at this point in time then it's Abu Dhabi.

Good luck!


----------



## Zee2012

Thanks people, I took the ADCO job offer and now just waiting for security and visa, it's been 3 weeks and still waiting!
I got a family relocation package to Abu Dhabi with a 5 on 3 off rotation. Anyone know what the likely field location will be for a fire officer post?


----------



## humus

Friend, your doc clearance can take between 2 wks to 6 months.

Hopefully, the former, but be prepared to wait and do NOT resign until you have your visa and security clearance xonfirmed


----------



## rkummerer

I just found this forum and I'm just trying to get some answers, if you don't mind. I received an offer from ADCO as a fire officer back in December and send all my paperwork in. The one I'm having issues with is my Associates degree. Since they require you to have your highest degree attested by the UAE Embassy, but they will not attest it since the school was accredited by a different accreditation office then they accept. My question is what is that going to do if I can't get this accredited. Anyone out there having a similar issue?

Any kind of feedback or advice be really greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zee2012

I got a fire officer post in December! 
I had a similar issue, I just got a lesser qualification attested. I've not heard anything yet only that I passed medical. There is a forum that lists names of people that a visa had been requested for (search adco recruitment DEC 12) page 2. You heard anything?


----------



## vbispo

Yes,

That are the steps. Now relax and wait and DONT resigne until Gasco tell you to do it.

And food luck.


----------



## rkummerer

I received my offer from ADCO in December and Im still waiting on my Visa. Last I heard there was problems with Visas for the UAE and they are working the issue. Its frustrating I understand but it don't work fast in the UAE especially now with Ramadan coming up. Hang in there. And don't forget to breath, relax, its all good


----------



## bimpegold

*New job opportunity in AD. pls help with suggestions*

Hello house,
I am a Nigerian and from the look of things, I appear to be the only Nigerian in the house. I need help ASAP regarding a call and e-mail I recieved this morning concerning a job opportunity with ADCO. I was asked to reply with my current earning, expected salary and all. I currently earn about 1500 USD in Nigeria as a senior Mechanical Engineer. Pls, does anyone know the grade I will be put in if I eventually got employed as it looks like I will be headind to AD for a face to face interview.
Also, How much do you think the pay will be like since I have 8 years experience.
Pls guy, responses will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Jax13

*5 on 3 off schedule*



Zee2012 said:


> Thanks people, I took the ADCO job offer and now just waiting for security and visa, it's been 3 weeks and still waiting!
> I got a family relocation package to Abu Dhabi with a 5 on 3 off rotation. Anyone know what the likely field location will be for a fire officer post?



DId you end up taking the post with ADCO and liking it. My husband is waiting for his visa, and he was offered a 5 on 3 off. Is it working out well for your family? We are trying to determine if we would like that schedule. Are you stuck out there for 5 days? Or can you drive back on your own?


----------

